

VGA has 5 years, long live digital - chapel
http://www.technewsworld.com/story/VGA-Given-5-Years-to-Live-71420.html?wlc=1292225167

======
iwwr
"The chip makers favor DisplayPort 1.2 for PC monitors and HDMI 1.4a for
connectivity to TV screens."

Why is this explicit distinction between monitors and TV sets?

------
duncan_bayne
I didn't notice any mention of DRM in the article. I know that HDMI can be
more DRM-friendly than VGA. Ditto DisplayPort.

